# Ranger 622 400 hp!



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

New for 2020, FS622 with 400hp.
Any takers?


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

That a lot of HP for that size boat’


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone even make a 400HP outboard? Or do you outfit it with dual 200HP motors?

Does that price of $82,000 + tax title and fees include the motor(s)?


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Mercury makes a stock 400 and a race 450. Yamaha makes a 425.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Lewzer said:


> Does anyone even make a 400HP outboard? Or do you outfit it with dual 200HP motors?
> 
> Does that price of $82,000 + tax title and fees include the motor(s)?


I am am sure the 82000.00 is with there lowest rated motor if it’s a 400 hp it will be 90,000 plus is my guess


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

can you say launch , does the throttle have ludricous mode for flat out get it. is the hull triple plated in front. wow i want one haheheheh


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Speed rating seems low for that amount of power. Took a ride in a '17 bass cat with a 225hp merc that hit 71+ mph on GPS with three anglers, gear, food/water etc.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Rangers tend to have a fast haul. my warrior has a slower haul and with a 300 hp motor I see around 50 mph. I forget what they say and I am prob wrong but rule of thumb is 5 mph per 100 hp or maybe per 50 hp can’t remember so for the price it’s not much of a gain.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> Speed rating seems low for that amount of power. Took a ride in a '17 bass cat with a 225hp merc that hit 71+ mph on GPS with three anglers, gear, food/water etc.


Rangers are especially 621's historically are pretty slow boats, (620 is the fastest) these multi species boats run with a ton of hull in the water creating alot of drag, a bass boat while trimmed can run with hardly any hull in the water (less drag), I don't think a 17 ft bass cat would be rated for a 225, some bass boats hit 80-90 while setup right even with 250s 

I would image the price is with a 300 or 350 400 loaded up 100K +


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I see an overpriced boat with more power than will ever be needed.
I've always laughed at the absurdity of "hole shot"....unless you're water skiing or partaking in some water sport.
Yet some people keeping drinking the cool aid......and spending what I think are silly amounts of money.
p.s. - I think there is at least one big lake in NE or SE Ohio that actually has a 399 HP limit....which I've always found comical/puzzling. Don't go there with this boat.
Granted, it's a Free Country.......


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

K gonefishin said:


> Rangers are especially 621's historically are pretty slow boats, (620 is the fastest) these multi species boats run with a ton of hull in the water creating alot of drag, a bass boat while trimmed can run with hardly any hull in the water (less drag), I don't think a 17 ft bass cat would be rated for a 225, some bass boats hit 80-90 while setup right even with 250s
> 
> I would image the price is with a 300 or 350 400 loaded up 100K +


Model year 2017


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a 99 620 , mercury 225 efi full tournament load and 2 guys 61mph... I'm thinking on trading it in on a new 620 next year with a 300... ive heard rumors of 74-75 mph!!!!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, I have to admit that I love performance boats even though my Grumman canoe, 10 jon boat, & 17' jon boat for rivers & reservoirs see plenty of use. Eyehunter8063, sounds like your 620 runs quite well for a heavier glass boat. My older 18' Alumacraft with a 225 EFI runs 56.9 which keeps me happy when I occasionally feel like running hard. Generally a nice easy cruise speed is sufficient but I sure would like to own a multi-species fishing machine that would run in the mid 60's. Mike


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

I have never owned anything with too much HP, but I have owned several things with not enough.
As far as holeshot, nothing worse than dropping the hammer and waiting while the boat plows through the water trying to get on plane.
I see plenty of reasons to want one, 400 to be exact.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Well, I have to admit that I love performance boats even though my Grumman canoe, 10 jon boat, & 17' jon boat for rivers & reservoirs see plenty of use. Eyehunter8063, sounds like your 620 runs quite well for a heavier glass boat. My older 18' Alumacraft with a 225 EFI runs 56.9 which keeps me happy when I occasionally feel like running hard. Generally a nice easy cruise speed is sufficient but I sure would like to own a multi-species fishing machine that would run in the mid 60's. Mike


For the everyday fisherman speed may not be everything and mid 50s is great and plenty fast. for me fishing tournaments if i have fish going on a point , rock pile or what ever it may be, I dont like being passed and beat to a spot


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

The difference between men and boys is the price of there toys!!!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't worry. those big HP boys feel it when they pull up to the pumps every day.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Avg 2mpg 60 gal goes quick


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

If you want one and can afford it, more power to you. Pretty crazy with the horsepower wars on Walleye boats these days. Wow, just watched the you tube walkthrough video. That thing is a beast. 22' 10" long, 102" wide, weighs 2500lb. Ranger really stepped up the bar with this rig. Can't wait to see one in person, and see how she runs on the big pond. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Lunds already been running them on the GL's


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Not in production, maybe testing.


----------

